# Yeast for Munich Helles



## Whistledown (22/8/22)

I have brewed many Munich Helles over the years and have always had great success with White Labs WLP 838 Southern German Lager. I particularly like the malty finish this yeast gives. WLP 838 seems to be in short supply around the country, can anyone suggest an alternative. Has anyone had experience with Bluestone Pilsner yeast for a Helles?


----------



## elmoMakesBeer (22/8/22)

I’ve used Wyeast 2206 Bavarian lager for Helles with good success. I’m sure you’d end up with a nice lager with the Bluestone Pilsner yeast but I would expect it to leave a bit less residual maltiness than a Bavarian yeast. That’s not necessarily a bad thing but it might not be what you’re looking for in a Helles rather than Pilsner.

ED: read RobB's post below - the "Pilsner" yeast does sound like a Munich lager yeast


----------



## RobB (22/8/22)

Despite its name, I believe the Bluestone Pilsner yeast is actually the Augustiner strain so it would be absolutely perfect for your helles. I think the Wyeast equivalent is 2352-pc. I’ve only used Bluestone’s “London” so far, but it performed brilliantly. Go local, get it super fresh and enjoy double the cell count.

I know the name is a bit confusing, but they’ve already used “Munich” for their weissbier yeast. Interestingly, their “Stuttgart” strain is the steam beer or California lager strain.


----------



## Whistledown (22/8/22)

Thanks for that, I didn't realise it was the Augustiner strain. I will give it a go. I have used the Bluestone Munich and was very impressed.


----------



## RobB (23/8/22)

A member on another forum reached out directly to Bluestone and received the info in the attached file.

I'd love to hear how the helles goes if you do end up using the Bluestone yeast.


----------



## Whistledown (24/8/22)

Thanks, this is a great reference. Much appreciated


----------



## 1_Harald (25/8/22)

Für ein Münchner Helles kann ich empfehlen:

Saflager Fermentis W 34/70
Saflager Fermentis S 23
Imperial Yeast L 17 Lager Harvest
WY 2206 Bavarian Lager
WY 2308 Munich Lager
WLP 833 German Bock Lager
Mangrove Jacks M76 Bavarian Lager

Viele Grüsse aus Deutschland/Germany.


----------



## mynameisrodney (25/8/22)

RobB said:


> A member on another forum reached out directly to Bluestone and received the info in the attached file.
> 
> I'd love to hear how the helles goes if you do end up using the Bluestone yeast.


Awesome thanks for sharing. I asked somewhere for a comparison and got a less than helpful reply.


----------



## Whistledown (26/8/22)

RobB said:


> A member on another forum reached out directly to Bluestone and received the info in the attached file.
> 
> I'd love to hear how the helles goes if you do end up using the Bluestone yeast.


I began a 4.5 litre starter of Bluestone Pilsen yesterday and it is the quickest start I have ever had. Within 3 hours of commencement it bubbling madly away.


----------



## Whistledown (26/8/22)

1_Harald said:


> Für ein Münchner Helles kann ich empfehlen:
> 
> Saflager Fermentis W 34/70
> Saflager Fermentis S 23
> ...


Danke, ich habe Anfang der 1980er Jahre 3 Jahre in Deutschland gelebt und liebe deutsches Bier immer noch, einer meiner Favoriten war Düsseldorfer Alt. Ich habe versucht, es zu Hause zu machen, aber es war nicht so gut wie das Original. Ich werde es weiter versuchen.


----------



## philrob (26/8/22)

I love Düsseldorfer Altbier. I spent 3 days in 2014 in Düsseldorf and spent virtually the whole time in the Altstadt going from brewpub to brewpub sampling Altbier. I particularly enjoyed Schumachers Alt.

I've brewed a few back then and reckon I've got pretty close.


----------



## 1_Harald (26/8/22)

Ich habe einige Altbier- Clones erfolgreich gebraut, hier Schumachers Alt und Uerige Alt. Beide waren, aus meiner Sicht, gut gelungen. 
Hier ein interessanter Link zum Altbier, Brauerein und Gaststätten:



Biersorten Archiv |



Viele Grüsse aus Deutschland/Germany


----------



## philrob (27/8/22)

Here's the translation to English:

I've successfully brewed a few Alt beer clones, here Schumacher's Alt and Uerige Alt. From my point of view, both were well done.
Here is an interesting link about Altbier, breweries and restaurants:

Types of Beer Archive |

Many greetings from Germany


----------

